# How much to feed Cockapoo Puppy?



## huij78 (Jan 29, 2018)

I have a 3 month old female cockapoo and I currently feed her homemade food. She is approx 12 pounds at the moment and is expected to be around 25-30 pounds when full grown. As I am feeding her homemade food, I am not sure how much to feed her throughout the day. Is there a certain rule about this? A weight to food ration? I currently feed her 3 times a day and she finishes all of her food each meal...she is a very enthusiast eater. I know the portion % is around 50% protein, 25% veg and 25% refined carbs. Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

No advice about amounts I am afraid - I would be monitoring her weight and condition to make sure she is growing OK and poo is good which should indicate you are feeding the right amount. Are you making sure you include sufficient calcium for a growing pup?


----------

